# كلمات مكتوبه



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*واااااااااااااااو  يا ميرنا صور جميله جداااااااااااا 

واجملهم صوره "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الارض"*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا جيرو انا بصراحه فى صوره كتير عجبتنى *


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*وااااااااااااااااو يا ميرنا موضوع جميل اوى*
*ياريت لو عندك صور تانى تنزليها*
*انا بحب اوى اقوال اللى فى صورة*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*
*بعد اذنك ياميرنا الموضوع هليتثبت*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*اى خدمه يا جوجو وفى تانى هينزله سعدتك يعنى*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود رائع يا مرنا 
الله معكى يا اختى
حقيقى موضوع شيق ولزيز
(*)
***
(*)
***


----------



## rivo_vovo (15 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميله قوى انا مش قادره احدد صوره معين شده انتباهى
لان كلهم خرافه


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2010)

*أشكـــــــــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكـــــــــــــرك*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


غاوين تطلعو القديم شكرا ابو تربو


----------



## ارووجة (23 مارس 2010)

حلووين كتير
يسلمو دياتك
ربنا يباركك ^_^


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------

